# Red foots in Portland, Oregon?



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 5, 2016)

Does anyone know of any breeders/sellers of red footed tortoise in the Portland, Oregon area? Or even just in Oregon or Washington in general? Shipping long distances is scary. I would love to be able to buy my new baby in person. Any thoughts?


----------



## MPRC (Nov 5, 2016)

Occasionally I see them on CL from a seller in Scio. Eugene is a ways away, but Reptile Universe has them sometimes (They aren't always kept as humid as one might hope). Also Veronica at Reilly's Reptopia in Albany could probably get you one. 

ALSO there is a Bird and Reptile Expo in Hillsboro today. Even if you aren't ready you could go to try to make contacts. 

I know that they are around, otherwise I wouldn't have rescued 6 of them in the last 2 years. =/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 7, 2016)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> Does anyone know of any breeders/sellers of red footed tortoise in the Portland, Oregon area?


Ohh. Red foots. I miss heard that as WEB foots! Come on. GO DUCKS !!!!


----------

